

15 Minute SEO Checklist - jarkspratt
http://www.webconfs.com/15-minute-seo.php
Here is a checklist of the factors that affect your rankings with Google, Bing, Yahoo! and the other search engines. The list contains positive, negative and neutral factors because all of them exist.
======
tomhilton
Nice checklist

